# Adults, Dragon lovers, make dragon bread.



## SeverinR (Sep 30, 2011)

For all the adult dragon lovers on the forum,
I made dragon bread a couple days ago. I did the recipe from memory, if I can make it anyone can.
Recipe simple as 1-2-3.

preheat oven to 350'f

1-stout beer (strong, encourage dark beer.)

2-tablespoons of sugar(I actually used 3(1 for each cup of flower)

3-cups self rising flour.

Combine in bowl until well mixed, place in a lightly greased (or sprayed with pam equivalent) bread pan
bake at 350 until done.  Recipe said 1 hour, but in my oven the fire department would be called probably at 50 minutes. (35minutes for my oven)
Let cool, and enjoy with what ever your favorite dragon brings home for dinner.


----------



## sashamerideth (Sep 30, 2011)

Might need to try this but I really, really hate beer.  Stout and dark even more.


----------



## Mistresselysia (Oct 2, 2011)

I think I may have to try that the next time my roleplaying group goes back to D&D.... (we're Dark Heresy-ing now, so not many dragons in that world!) Definitely a recipe to be served with big steaming plates of meat ^^D


----------

